# 6-Speed manual transmission fluid question



## Jat007 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

My son just bought an used 2004 Mini Cooper S with 204K miles on it. The mini runs super and fun to drive!! I just did all the brakes on all 4 corners over the weekend. Now, I have a question about the transmission fluid. How often do you flushed and fill the 6 speed manual transmission fluid? Is there a filter or some sort in this manual transmission and what's the capacity? The previous owner did nothing to the mini except changing the oil and that's it and he doesn't know if the owner before him did either.

I also would like to know what type of of manual transmission fluid you folks out there using besides, the BMW brand?

Thank you in advance.

Keith


----------



## Jat007 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Update:*

I went with Redline product.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

May I suggest heading over to www.northamericanmotoring.com

It's a very active mini community


----------

